
Microsoft Support for SSH - talles
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/powershell/archive/2015/06/03/looking-forward-microsoft-support-for-secure-shell-ssh.aspx
======
ossreality
This is literally months old and has been completely superceded by _an actual
release_.

OP's article: June 2015.

From the same blog, 4 days ago: Announcement of a alpha-ish release of the
thing the OP's post talks about
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/powershell/archive/2015/10/19/openss...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/powershell/archive/2015/10/19/openssh-
for-windows-update.aspx)

